# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Դիետա

## Շինարար

Ժող, ուրեմն էս օնլայն դիետաները որ նայում եմ, մեկը մյուսից աբսուրդ ա թվում: Խնդիրը էն ա, որ հիմա ես եմ կառավարում իմ սննդակարգը, ու հաստատ չեմ ուզում առողջությունս կորցնել: Բայց էս օնլայն դիետաները որ նայում եմ, ասում ա՝ օրը վեց անգամ սնվել, ու ամեն անգամվա համար էս-էն-էն, տենց ուտեմ՝ մի ամսվա մեջ 20 կիլո ավելորդ քաշ կհավաքեմ: Մյուս կողմից էդքան վստահ չեմ իմ հիմիկվա սննդակարգում, այսինքն՝ համոզված եմ, որ սխալ եմ անում: Մի խոսքով՝ կխնդրեի էստեղ ճիշտ դիետաների խորհուրդներ տալ, ձեզնից շատերը կազմակերպում են իրանց ընտանիքների սնունը և այլն, ո՞նց եք անում, ի՞նչն ա պարտադիր, որքա՞նն ա նորմալ: Ասենք՝ ես մակարոնեղեն բացարձակ չեմ առնում, մտածում եմ, որ առանց էն էլ հաց ուտում եմ (օրը ոչ ավել քան մի շերտ), հերիք ա, բայց արդյո՞ք հացամթերքի վնասակարության մասին խոսակցությունները արդարացված են, ասենք՝ տենց լինի՝ իտալացիք, որ կամ պաստա կամ պիցցա են ուտում, պիտի աշխարհի ամենաանառողջ մարդիկ լինե՞ն: Հետո մենք Հայաստանում սովոր ենք, որ ամեն բանի լավը յուղոտն ա, իսկ էստեղ նույնիսկ չզտված կաթնամթերքը Հայաստանում կհամարվեր զտված, բա յուղը անհրաժե՞շտ չի օրգանիզմին (հոլանդացի օֆֆիսմեյթս ասում ա՝ հակառակը, էստեղի ամենազտվածը իրանց մոտ չզտված կհամարվեր, դե արի բան հասկացի): Վերջը սննդակարգի մասին խորհուրդներ, քննարկումներ գուցե առաջանան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, ուրեմն էս օնլայն դիետաները որ նայում եմ, մեկը մյուսից աբսուրդ ա թվում: Խնդիրը էն ա, որ հիմա ես եմ կառավարում իմ սննդակարգը, ու հաստատ չեմ ուզում առողջությունս կորցնել: Բայց էս օնլայն դիետաները որ նայում եմ, ասում ա՝ օրը վեց անգամ սնվել, ու ամեն անգամվա համար էս-էն-էն, տենց ուտեմ՝ մի ամսվա մեջ 20 կիլո ավելորդ քաշ կհավաքեմ: Մյուս կողմից էդքան վստահ չեմ իմ հիմիկվա սննդակարգում, այսինքն՝ համոզված եմ, որ սխալ եմ անում: Մի խոսքով՝ կխնդրեի էստեղ ճիշտ դիետաների խորհուրդներ տալ, ձեզնից շատերը կազմակերպում են իրանց ընտանիքների սնունը և այլն, ո՞նց եք անում, ի՞նչն ա պարտադիր, որքա՞նն ա նորմալ: Ասենք՝ ես մակարոնեղեն բացարձակ չեմ առնում, մտածում եմ, որ առանց էն էլ հաց ուտում եմ (օրը ոչ ավել քան մի շերտ), հերիք ա, բայց արդյո՞ք հացամթերքի վնասակարության մասին խոսակցությունները արդարացված են, ասենք՝ տենց լինի՝ իտալացիք, որ կամ պաստա կամ պիցցա են ուտում, պիտի աշխարհի ամենաանառողջ մարդիկ լինե՞ն: Հետո մենք Հայաստանում սովոր ենք, որ ամեն բանի լավը յուղոտն ա, իսկ էստեղ նույնիսկ չզտված կաթնամթերքը Հայաստանում կհամարվեր զտված, բա յուղը անհրաժե՞շտ չի օրգանիզմին (հոլանդացի օֆֆիսմեյթս ասում ա՝ հակառակը, էստեղի ամենազտվածը իրանց մոտ չզտված կհամարվեր, դե արի բան հասկացի): Վերջը սննդակարգի մասին խորհուրդներ, քննարկումներ գուցե առաջանան:


Երկար փնտրտուքների արդյունքում ես մի եզրակացության եմ էկել. պետք ա սնվել օրվա մեջ էնքան անգամ, ինչքան ուզում ես, ուտել էն, ինչից քեզ լավ ես զգում, էնքան, ինչքան հերիք ա կշտանալու համար: Մնացած սաղ սուտ ա: 
Հացամթերքի վնասակարության մասին խոսակցություններն արդարացված են: Բայց որ որոշ ժամանակ սպիտակ հաց չես ուտում, հետո չես էլ կարում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Երկար փնտրտուքների արդյունքում ես մի եզրակացության եմ էկել. պետք ա սնվել օրվա մեջ էնքան անգամ, ինչքան ուզում ես, ուտել էն, ինչից քեզ լավ ես զգում, էնքան, ինչքան հերիք ա կշտանալու համար: Մնացած սաղ սուտ ա: 
> Հացամթերքի վնասակարության մասին խոսակցություններն արդարացված են: Բայց որ որոշ ժամանակ *սպիտակ հաց* չես ուտում, հետո չես էլ կարում:


Իմ համար ուտելու ենթակա հացը մենակ մի գույն ունի՝ սպիտակ։ Առանց հացի սոված կմեռնեմ։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Շին, առողջարար սնվելու հիմք ա համարվում բալանսավորված սնվելը։
Բայց որ օնլայններ նայում ես , հա, նենց տպավորություն ա որ սաղ օրը դրա վրա պետք ա ծախսես, կամ հենց ուտելու կամ ուտելը պլանավորելու, սարքելու։

Ես մի երկու իմ կարծիքով, օգտակար խորհուրդ տամ ուղղակի։
Սալաթների հետ միայն զեյթունի ձեթ, ժարիտների հետ՝ եգիպտացորենի կամ էլի՝ զեյթունի։
Սալաթ միշտ ունեցի ռացիոնումդ, թեթևներից, պարտադիր չի 100 տեսակ բան գնա մեջը։
Ապուրներ սարքի՝ որքան կարաս հաճախ։ մի քանի բան կարող եմ սովորեցնել։

Քեզ կհրավիրեմ ՖԲ-ի մի հատ խումբ, կատեգորիաներով աշխարհի ուտելիքը կա, սարքած, փորձած, նկարներով։ Հաստատ կօգնի։ Մեր երեխեքն են, հայ համով ձեռով կնանիք  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սալաթների հետ միայն զեյթունի ձեթ, ժարիտների հետ՝ եգիպտացորենի կամ էլի՝ զեյթունի։


Լիլ ջան, զեյթունի ձեթը մենակ թարմ ա օգտակար։ Ինքը բարձր ջերմաստիճանից նույնիսկ վնասակար ա դառնում։ 

Մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ՝ աշխատելով շատ չխորանալ  :Jpit: ։ Խորանալ էլ կարող եմ, իհարկե, նույնիսկ հաճույքով, բայց միայն եթե հատուկ հետաքրքրի, թե չէ՝ գլուխ տանել չեմ ուզենա, էլի։

Շին, ուրեմն աշխատի հնարավորինս շատ թարմ միրգ ու բանջարեղեն ուտել։ Եթե նախաճաշից առաջ կարողանաս միրգ ուտել, լավ կլինի։ Եթե չէ, ուրեմն օրվա ընթացքում գոնե մի անգամ ինչքան կարող ես՝ միրգ կեր։ Շատ չի լինի հաստատ։ Բայց ցանկալի ա, ասենք, երկու անգամ ուտես։ Օրվա ընթացքում թարմ բանջարեղենով ու հնարավորինս շատ կանաչեղենով սալաթ էլ կեր անպայման։ Մեկ էլ օրը մոտ մի բուռ ընկուզեղեն ու սերմեր (արևածաղկի, դդումի և այլն)։ Միրգն աշխատի ուտել սոված փորին, այսինքն՝ ոչ թե սկզբում ճաշ, հետո՝ միրգ, այլ հակառակը։ Ցանկալի ա՝ մրգից հետո գոնե կես ժամ անցնի, նոր ճաշ կամ ուրիշ բան ուտես։ Մեկ էլ աշխատի ուտելու ժամանակ և ուտելուց անմիջապես հետո հեղուկ չօգտագործել՝ ոչ ջուր, ոչ էլ հյութեր, բայց հատկապես հյութեր։ Ցանկալի ա, որ ուտելուց հետո մոտ երկու ժամ անցնի, նոր հեղուկ խմես։ Եթե սովոր ես ուտելու ընթացքում և անմիջապես հետո հեղուկ օգտագործելուն, սկզբում շատ բարդ կթվա չօգտագործելը, բայց սեփական փորձից եմ ասում. լրիվ սովորելու վրա ա։ Մի քանի անգամից հետո կզգաս, որ ավելի թեթև ես տանում էդ «զրկանքը», իսկ մոտ 1-2 շաբաթից հավանաբար ընդհանրապես պահանջ էլ չես ունենա խմելու։ Ես, օրինակ, հիմա ընդհանրապես չեմ ունենում տենց պահանջ։ Շատ հազվադեպ, էն էլ ծանր ու ոչ էնքան օգտակար ուտելիքներից հետո միայն։

Մեկ էլ աշխատի հնարավորինս խուսափել տապակած սննդից։ Խանութից որևէ պատրաստի սննդամթերք առնելիս էլ բաղադրամասերը նայի։ Մի քիչ ընդհանուր ասեմ. եթե նկատում ես, որ Մենդելեևի աղյուսակը զգալի չափով առկա ա, ուրեմն աշխատի հեռու մնալ դրանից  :Jpit: ։

Եթե հարցեր ունենաս, գրի  :Smile: ։

----------

erexa (09.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (09.07.2015), Մինա (09.07.2015), Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ ջան, զեյթունի ձեթը մենակ թարմ ա օգտակար։ Ինքը բարձր ջերմաստիճանից նույնիսկ վնասակար ա դառնում։


Ես բաներ կա, որ ժարիտի դեպքում էլ եմ զեյթուն անում, օրինակ բոլոնյեզե սոուսը, բայց հա, ինքը թարմերի հետ ա լավ, ճիշտ ես։

----------


## Շինարար

Գալաթեա ջան, Ուլուանա ջան, թեման հենց բացել եմ խորհուրդներ ստանալու համար, ինչքան շատ, էնքան լավ: Ջրի պահը չհասկացա, բա ասում են՝ ինչքան կարաս շատ ջուր խմի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գալաթեա ջան, Ուլուանա ջան, թեման հենց բացել եմ խորհուրդներ ստանալու համար, ինչքան շատ, էնքան լավ: Ջրի պահը չհասկացա, բա ասում են՝ ինչքան կարաս շատ ջուր խմի:


Էդ ինչքան կարող ես շատ ջուր խմելու թեման շատ վիճահարույց ա, տարբեր կարծիքներ կան։ Համենայնդեպս, եթե հավատում ես հնարավորինս շատ ջուր խմելու օգտակարությանը, էլի խմի, բայց ոչ ուտելու ընթացքում կամ անմիջապես հետո։ Ասենք, ուտելուց մի 15-30 րոպե առաջ ինչքան ուզում ես՝ խմի  :Smile: ։ Ես կոնկրետ ուտելու ընթացքում և հետոյի մասին էի ասում միայն, որ պետք չի, ոչ թե որ ընդհանրապես ջուր չխմես։

----------

Մինա (09.07.2015), Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ի դեպ, վաղուց էի ուզում կարդալ, հավեսի ընկա։ Պարզվում ա ըստ մի քանի սայթերի՝ զեյթունի ձեթով ժարիտը վտանգավոր չի, ոնց համարվում ա։




> by John P. Thomas
> Health Impact News
> 
> One of the most common myths perpetrated on the Internet is that while olive oil is healthy, it should not be used for cooking or frying. The belief is that somehow the high heat used in cooking or frying makes olive oil unhealthy.  However, this belief is not consistent with historical uses of olive oil in Mediterranean cuisine, nor with a wide body of published research.
> 
> Olive oil is not only safe for cooking, but it is recommended by scientists and olive oil experts for high temperature frying! The notion that extra virgin olive oil should never be heated or used for cooking is not supported by research.
> 
> Dr. Mary Enig, author of Know Your Fats, is one of America’s foremost experts on healthy fats and oils. She recommends her own personal blend of oils including using olive oil for cooking. She states,
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր




> Myth number one: The smoking point of olive oil is too low for frying.
> 
> Some cooking oils and fats will reach what is referred to as the smoking point before reaching temperatures required for a good fry. The smoking point is the temperature at which a chemical change takes place resulting in undesirable smoke and flavor. Olive oil is not one of them. The smoking point of extra virgin olive oil is somewhere between 380 and 410 degrees Fahrenheit, depending on the impurities and acid content of the olive oil: the better the quality, the higher the smoking point. So, it appears that the smoking point of olive oil is well above the temperature required.
> 
> Myth number two: Frying temperatures will change olive oil from a ‘good oil’ to a ‘bad oil.’
> 
> Cooking fats and oils are considered dietary fats of which there are three types, saturated, trans and unsaturated. The first two are bad, but the third, unsaturated fat, includes olive oil, a healthy plant-derived dietary fat. The heat required to raise the temperature of olive oil high enough to fry food cannot change the chemical composition of olive oil from a good one to a bad one.


Աղբյուր

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ ինչքան կարող ես շատ ջուր խմելու թեման շատ վիճահարույց ա, տարբեր կարծիքներ կան։ Համենայնդեպս, եթե հավատում ես հնարավորինս շատ ջուր խմելու օգտակարությանը, էլի խմի, բայց ոչ ուտելու ընթացքում կամ անմիջապես հետո։ Ասենք, ուտելուց մի 15-30 րոպե առաջ ինչքան ուզում ես՝ խմի ։ Ես կոնկրետ ուտելու ընթացքում և հետոյի մասին էի ասում միայն, որ պետք չի, ոչ թե որ ընդհանրապես ջուր չխմես։


Ուտելու հետ խմել-չխմելն էլ ա վիճահարույց  :Jpit:  Էն ա, Դանիայում սաղ ուտելու օբյեկտներում ձրի ջուր են տալիս, որ քաջալերեն ուտելու հետ ջուր խմելը, դեռ ղեկավարս էլ վրաս հա ջղայնանում ա, որ լանչին առանց ջրի բաժակի եմ ներկայանում:  :Jpit: 

Իսկ քանակը, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, պետք ա լինի էնքան, ինչքան ուզում ես: Մի կողմից, չի կարելի թույլ տալ, որ ծարավ մնաս: Մյուս կողմից, չի կարելի զոռել, որ երկու լիտր խմես: Ի վերջո, ջրի պահանջը մի շարք հանգամանքներից ա կախված. ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն, եղանակ, կերած սնունդ, նյութափոխանակություն և այլն:

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Էդ բանջարեղեն, ընկույզ, նաև պարտադիր մսեղեն (հիմնականում թռչնի, որովհետև արագ ա պատրաստելը), կաթնեղեն, ձու, ձուկ, ընդմիջելով անպայման աշխատում եմ ունենալ, միրգը նույնպես, ամեն բան ձեթով եմ սարքում, բայց ճիշտն ասած՝ արևածակի ձեթ էի առնում, որ ասում եք՝ եգիպտացորենն ավելի լավ ա, կանցնեմ՝ եգիպտացորենի: Էդ միրգը սոված փորինն էլ էր հետաքրքիր, չգիտեի, կանեմ անպայման: Մեկ էլ էդ շատ անգամներ սնվելը չեմ կարողանում ապահովել, օրը երեք անգամ էն օրերը, որ չեմ պարապում, մեկ էլ չորս անգամ, եթե մարզւոմների եմ գնում՝ մի հատ մարզումից հետո, բայց արդեն դրսում՝ կասկածելի որակի: 

Օրվաս ռացիոնը ահագին միօրինակ ա, պարտադիր բրինձ եմ ունենում, մեջը գազար կտրտած ու սոխ, կիսաուզբեկական փլավ, որպես ածխաջրերի փոխարինող, էդ հիմնականում կեսօրվա ուտելու համար, հետը՝ միս, կամ սունկ կամ ձվով տապակած կանաչի, ու թեթև սալաթ, կամ կաղամբով ու ամեն ինչով խառը խշտիկ, կամ սովորական մեր ավանդական վարունքգ պոմիդոր: Ընթրիքին, որը շատ ուշ եմ անում, որովհետև շատ ուշ եմ տուն գնում՝ էլի միս կամ ձվով ինչ-որ բան, ու սալաթ, էս անգամ բրինձ չկա, բայց հետը մի կտոր հաց, հա սալաթի մեջ անպայման մի բուռ ընկույզ եմ լցնում: 

Առավոտն էլ թեթև՝ մեղր, յոգուրտ, միրգ, ու հա՝ միրգ ամեն ուտելուց հետո պարտադիր: Գիտեմ, որ էդ ուշ ուտելը օրինակ սխալ ա, կկարամ էստեղ սուպերմարկետից էդ խառը սալթներից վերցնեմ, որ ահագին մեծ ընտրության հնարավորություն կա, ու ինքդ ես որոշում ինչքան ինչ, գներն էլ՝ տանելի, ինձ թվում ա՝ ավելի առողջարար կլինի, քան համբուրգեր-մամբուրգերը:


Ինչ եկել եմ էստեղ, հիմնականում էս վերջին չորս ամսում՝ ութ կիլո քաշ եմ հավաքել, որը որևէ կերպ ճարպեր չի ավելացրել, ասենք՝ չեմ լենացել, փորս չի մեծացել, ամբողջը մկան ա, չեմ կարծում՝ ինձ սրանից ավել պետք ա, բայց էս էլ պահպանել ա պետք: Վերջը որոշել եմ սեպտեմբերից իրոք ավելի նորմալացնել գրաֆիկս, թեման դրա համար եմ բացել, որովհետև էդ վեց անգամվա սնվելը ինձ համար բացառվում ա, չորսն էլ էլի չգիտեմ, տեսնեմ՝ ինչ կասեք, եթե խիստ անհրաժեշտ ա, համ էլ մտածեցի՝ կարող ա օրինակը վարակիչ լինի, շատերը ուզենան զբաղվեն իրանցով սենց ասած: 


Հետո շատ քաղցրակեր էի, լրիվ բացառել եմ շաքարը, բացառել եմ նաև սուրճն ու թեյը, այսինքն՝ աֆթընուն թիի որ հրավիրում են, էդպես հյուր տեղը խմում եմ, կամ սրճարանում հազարից մեկ մի բաժակ սուրճ կարելի ա, բայց ոչ ամեն օր, հացը ուղղակի արդեն տեսնում եմ դեմս դրած ա՝ ուտում եմ, երևի որ չառնեմ, կարիքը սկի եմ էլ զգում, բայց Աթեիստի ասած՝ առաջ ահավոր հացակեր էի:

Մի խոսքով, էրեխեք, ահագին ճիշտ ուղու վրա եմ՝ իմ կարծիքով, բայց սննդակարգս հաստատ ուղղման կարիք ունի, շնորհակալ եմ եղած, ու լինելիք արձագանքների համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շին, օրը երեք-չորս անգամն արանքներում սնեքերով լրիվ նորմալ ա: Էդ չգիտեմ որտեղ ես կարդացել օրը վեց անգամվա մասին, բայց վեց անգամ մենակ ստամոքսի խոց ունեցողներին են խորհուրդ տալիս ուտել, էդ էլ նրա համար, որ ստամոքսը դատարկ չմնա:

----------

Ուլուանա (09.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մեկ էլ քունջութ օգտագործի Շին, կալցիի ամենալավ պարունակիչն ա, կաթնեղենից էլ լավ։
Սալաթների մեջ կարաս լցնես։
Sesame seed-ն ա։

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## erexa

Իսկ ես խորհուրդ չէի տա, սալաթներ ուտել, ավելի լավ ա, օրինակ վարունգը կծելով ուտես, քան թե կտրատես սալաթ սարքես ու նոր ուտես: Այսինքն՝  հում բանջարեղենն ինչքան, քիչ կտրատես ու էդպես ուտես, այնքան ի օգուտ քեզ: Ուտելիքն, ինչքան պարզ լինի, այնքան լավ: Մեկ էլ խորհուրդ կտայի ամեն օր,  մածուն ուտես:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ինչի որ կտրտում ենք, ի՞նչ ա լինում։

----------

Srtik (09.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ես խորհուրդ չէի տա, սալաթներ ուտել, ավելի լավ ա, օրինակ վարունգը կծելով ուտես, քան թե կտրատես սալաթ սարքես ու նոր ուտես: Այսինքն՝  հում բանջարեղենն ինչքան, քիչ կտրատես ու էդպես ուտես, այնքան ի օգուտ քեզ: Ուտելիքն, ինչքան պարզ լինի, այնքան լավ: Մեկ էլ խորհուրդ կտայի ամեն օր,  մածուն ուտես:


Երեխա ջան, էստեղի վարունգենրը էն երկար կիլոմետրանոց վարունգներն են, էդքանը կծելով ուտել չի լինի :Smile:  Բայց ի միջի այլոցասեմ, որ վարունգը երբ կծում ես, էլի արդեն ոնց որ կտրվում ա, ամբողջական չես ուտում միևնույն ա :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, օրը երեք-չորս անգամն արանքներում սնեքերով լրիվ նորմալ ա: Էդ չգիտեմ որտեղ ես կարդացել օրը վեց անգամվա մասին, բայց վեց անգամ մենակ ստամոքսի խոց ունեցողներին են խորհուրդ տալիս ուտել, էդ էլ նրա համար, որ ստամոքսը դատարկ չմնա:


Մի հատ չինացի տղա կա, յություբում համ վարժությունների վիդեոներ ունի, համ դիետաների, ինքն ա անընդհատ ասում, այսինքն՝ ինձ չի ասում, վիդեոները վարժությունների համար նայում եմ, հետո հասնում եմ դիետայի վիդեոներին: Իրան լսես, սաղ օրը պիտի ուտես, որ էդքանը հասցնես  :Jpit:

----------


## erexa

> Ինչի որ կտրտում ենք, ի՞նչ ա լինում։


Դե հյութը քչանում ա:

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## erexa

> Երեխա ջան, էստեղի վարունգենրը էն երկար կիլոմետրանոց վարունգներն են, էդքանը կծելով ուտել չի լինի Բայց ի միջի այլոցասեմ, որ վարունգը երբ կծում ես, էլի արդեն ոնց որ կտրվում ա, ամբողջական չես ուտում միևնույն ա


Շինարար ջան, դու էլ մեջտեղից կտրի, մի կեսը երկու կամ չորս մասի բաժանի ու տենց կեր: Ձեր մոտ արաբական կամ թուրքական խանութներ չկա՞ն:  Փոքր վարունգներն հիմնականում՝ իրանց խանութներում ա, վաճառվում:

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հաա՜  :Smile: 
Դե թող մի քիչ քչանա, ոչինչ, կորուստն էս դեպքում ձեռք բերածից քիչ ա լինում։
Սալաթի դեպքում լիքը օգտակար բան ա կողքից ավելանում՝ նույն զեյթունի ձեթը, կանաչին, լիմոնի հյութը, քացախ+ճզմած սխտոր միացությունը և այլն, ըստ ճաշակի  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր հոդված սննդակարգի միֆերի մասին։

----------


## Շինարար

> Հետաքրքիր հոդված սննդակարգի միֆերի մասին։


ասենք ինչի՞ պիտի հավատամ էս հոդվածին

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ասենք ինչի՞ պիտի հավատամ էս հոդվածին


Ամենավստահելի գիտահանրամատչելի կայքում ա գրած։ Պլյուս կոնկրետ իմ գիտելիքներին հակասող բան չտեսա էնտեղ։ Բոլոր գիտական հետազոտությունները կարելի ա հանգիստ գտնել, եթե չես հավատում ու ուզում ես իրանց մեթոդաբանությունը հարցականի տակ դնել։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հետաքրքիր հոդված սննդակարգի միֆերի մասին։


Լավ հոդված էր: "Low fat" մթերքների մասին մի բան էլ իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ. շատ դեպքերում դա նշանակում է "more sugar":

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ հոդված էր: "Low fat" մթերքների մասին մի բան էլ իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ. շատ դեպքերում դա նշանակում է "more sugar":


Կա տենց բան։ Ու ածխաջրերի ավելցուկն ընդհանրապես օրգանիզմում վերածվում ա ճարպերի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Կա տենց բան։ Ու ածխաջրերի ավելցուկն ընդհանրապես օրգանիզմում վերածվում ա ճարպերի։


ես էլ ասում եմ էս խի եմ սենց կատաղած ճարպակալում:  :LOL:  լավ էլի, Բյուր, ես իմ օրգանիզմի վրա եմ զգում ճիշտ դիետայի առավելությունները

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> ես էլ ասում եմ էս խի եմ սենց կատաղած ճարպակալում:  լավ էլի, Բյուր, ես իմ օրգանիզմի վրա եմ զգում ճիշտ դիետայի առավելությունները


Ու ո՞րն է էդ ճիշտ դիետան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես էլ ասում եմ էս խի եմ սենց կատաղած ճարպակալում:  լավ էլի, Բյուր, ես իմ օրգանիզմի վրա եմ զգում ճիշտ դիետայի առավելությունները


Շին ջան, չգիտեմ՝ քո ճիշտ դիետան որն ա, բայց էդ հոդվածում բոլոր տեսակի միֆերին անդրադառնալուց հետո անդրադառնում ա նաև ճիշտ դիետայի միֆին, այսինքն՝ որ չկա մի դիետա, որը բոլորի վրա կիրառելի կլինի։ Մեր օրգանիզմները տարբեր են ու տարբեր ռեակցիա են տալիս տարբեր տեսակի սննդատեսակներին։

Ու ասենք ինձ բացում ա, որ մեկ էլ ինչ-որ աղջիկներ լուրջ դեմքով ինձ ասում են, որ ավոկադոն կամ բանանը չաղացնում են։ Եթե նայես զուտ կալորիականության տեսանկյունից, հա, լիքը կալորիա կա մեջները, բայց պայմանավորված իրանց մարսողական առանձնահատկություններով ու օրգանիզմում կատարած ֆունկցիաներով, իրանք չեն մասնակցում կամ քիչ են մասնակցում ճարպակալման պրոցեսներին, ի տարբերություն, ասենք, սպիտակ հացի, որի էղած-չեղածը գնում ա ուղիղ դեպի ճարպային պաշարներ։

----------

Progart (08.07.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ու ո՞րն է էդ ճիշտ դիետան:





> Շին ջան, չգիտեմ՝ *քո ճիշտ դիետան որն ա*, բայց էդ հոդվածում բոլոր տեսակի միֆերին անդրադառնալուց հետո անդրադառնում ա նաև ճիշտ դիետայի միֆին, այսինքն՝ որ չկա մի դիետա, որը բոլորի վրա կիրառելի կլինի։ Մեր օրգանիզմները տարբեր են ու տարբեր ռեակցիա են տալիս տարբեր տեսակի սննդատեսակներին։
> 
> Ու ասենք ինձ բացում ա, որ մեկ էլ ինչ-որ աղջիկներ լուրջ դեմքով ինձ ասում են, որ ավոկադոն կամ բանանը չաղացնում են։ Եթե նայես զուտ կալորիականության տեսանկյունից, հա, լիքը կալորիա կա մեջները, բայց պայմանավորված իրանց մարսողական առանձնահատկություններով ու օրգանիզմում կատարած ֆունկցիաներով, իրանք չեն մասնակցում կամ քիչ են մասնակցում ճարպակալման պրոցեսներին, ի տարբերություն, ասենք, սպիտակ հացի, որի էղած-չեղածը գնում ա ուղիղ դեպի ճարպային պաշարներ։


հնարավորինս յուղազրկված կամ քիչ յուղայնությամբ կաթնամթերք, օրինակ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հնարավորինս յուղազրկված կամ քիչ յուղայնությամբ կաթնամթերք, օրինակ


Իմա՞ստը

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> հնարավորինս յուղազրկված կամ քիչ յուղայնությամբ կաթնամթերք, օրինակ


Կաթը, սերուցքը, պանիրը որ յուղազրկված եղան, էլ դրանց ուտելու իմաստը ո՞րն է   :Think:

----------

boooooooom (12.06.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ու ո՞րն է էդ ճիշտ դիետան:





> Շին ջան, չգիտեմ՝ քո ճիշտ դիետան որն ա, բայց էդ հոդվածում բոլոր տեսակի միֆերին անդրադառնալուց հետո անդրադառնում ա նաև ճիշտ դիետայի միֆին, այսինքն՝ որ չկա մի դիետա, որը բոլորի վրա կիրառելի կլինի։ Մեր օրգանիզմները տարբեր են ու տարբեր ռեակցիա են տալիս տարբեր տեսակի սննդատեսակներին։
> 
> Ու ասենք ինձ բացում ա, որ մեկ էլ ինչ-որ աղջիկներ լուրջ դեմքով ինձ ասում են, որ ավոկադոն կամ բանանը չաղացնում են։ Եթե նայես զուտ կալորիականության տեսանկյունից, հա, լիքը կալորիա կա մեջները, բայց պայմանավորված իրանց մարսողական առանձնահատկություններով ու օրգանիզմում կատարած ֆունկցիաներով, իրանք չեն մասնակցում կամ քիչ են մասնակցում ճարպակալման պրոցեսներին, ի տարբերություն, ասենք, սպիտակ հացի, որի էղած-չեղածը գնում ա ուղիղ դեպի ճարպային պաշարներ։





> Կաթը, սերուցքը, պանիրը որ յուղազրկված եղան, էլ դրանց ուտելու իմաստը ո՞րն է


կաթ չեմ օգտագործում, սերուցք էլ, բայց պանիրը, կաթնաշոռը սպիտակուցի աղբյուր են, կներես դուք արեք ոնց ուզում եք, բայց մի քննադատեք առողջ դիետաները, ես էդ միտումը չեմ հասկանում, մարդիկ առողջ ապրելակերպով են ապրում, մեկ էլ սկսում են՝ սաղ միֆ ա, սաղ սուտ ա, ես շատ չգիտեմ ինչ, օքեյ ախպեր, բայց հրապարակային որ գրում ես, մարդիկ կան, կհավատան, չի կարելի

----------

Արէա (12.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կաթ չեմ օգտագործում, սերուցք էլ, բայց պանիրը, կաթնաշոռը սպիտակուցի աղբյուր են, կներես դուք արեք ոնց ուզում եք, բայց մի քննադատեք առողջ դիետաները, ես էդ միտումը չեմ հասկանում, մարդիկ առողջ ապրելակերպով են ապրում, մեկ էլ սկսում են՝ սաղ միֆ ա, սաղ սուտ ա, ես շատ չգիտեմ ինչ, օքեյ ախպեր, բայց հրապարակային որ գրում ես, մարդիկ կան, կհավատան, չի կարելի


Շին, ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ առողջ ապրելակերպն ա չափազանցված։ Ու իրոք կաթնամթերքի ճարպը հատկապես ոչ մի վատ բան չի անում։ Տարիներ շարունակ պնդում էին, որ իբր ՇՑԽԼ-ների ու ՑԽԼ-ների քանակն ա բարձրացնում, բայց վերջերս լիքը հետազոտություններ (դրանց մասին էդ հոդվածում էլ ա նշվում, կարաս ինքդ նայես) ցույց են տվել, որ օրգանիզմում խոլեստերինի քանակն ահագին քիչ ա պայմանավորված դրսից ներմուծվող սնունդով։ Կարաս էս գիտական հոդվածն էլ նայես, մանրամասն ռիվյու են արել էղած տվյալները ու ցույց տվել, որ ճարպազրկված կաթնամթերքը ճարպայինից առողջ չի։ Ու պլյուս քիչ ճարպ պարունակող սննդի դեպքում հակվածություն կա տեղն ածխաջրեր ընդունելու, ինչը շատ ավելի վնասակար ա։ Էստեղ էլ հոդված էն մասին, որ քիչ ճարպ պարունակող սննդակարգով կանայք ավելի հակված են ճարպակալման, քան ճարպի նորմալ քանակով սննդակարգ ունեցողները։ Էնպես որ ստեղ մե՜ծ հարցական ա, թե ինչքանով ա քո ապրելակերպը առողջ։

----------

Freeman (13.06.2017), Վիշապ (12.06.2017), Տրիբուն (13.06.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ուրմն վերջերս գիտնականներ խովաքվել ու պարզել են, որ ասենք ձուն ու կարագը վսյո տակի էդքան վնասակար չեն, ու ընդհանրապես մարդուն (համ «լավ», համ «վատ») խոլեստերին ա պետք :Ճ
Էս վերջերս ես համարյա ամեն օր պարտադիր մեկ կամ երկու ձու եմ ուտում, ասեմ՝ ավելի լավ եմ զգում, քաշս էլ չի փոխվել: 
Մասնավորապես ինձ համար ամենավնասակար սնունդը էս պահի դրությամբ (:Ճ) հացաբուլկեղենն ու խմորեղենն ա, բայց ասենք մի 60Կմ հեծանիվ քշելու ընթացքում կամ հետո ոչ միայն կարելի է, այլ գուցե պարտադիր է ուտել որպես արագ էներգիայի վերականգնման միջոց: Իսկ սրտային հիվանդություններից ու ճարպակալումից խուսափելու ամենահուսալի ձևը աչքիս կանոնավոր կերպով մարզվելն ա: Եթե ինչ-որ բան սխալ եմ ասում, խորհուրդ տվեք, դզեմ :Ճ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.06.2017), Աթեիստ (12.06.2017), Տրիբուն (13.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրմն վերջերս գիտնականներ խովաքվել ու պարզել են, որ ասենք ձուն ու կարագը վսյո տակի էդքան վնասակար չեն, ու ընդհանրապես մարդուն (համ «լավ», համ «վատ») խոլեստերին ա պետք :Ճ
> Էս վերջերս ես համարյա ամեն օր պարտադիր մեկ կամ երկու ձու եմ ուտում, ասեմ՝ ավելի լավ եմ զգում, քաշս էլ չի փոխվել: 
> Մասնավորապես ինձ համար ամենավնասակար սնունդը էս պահի դրությամբ (:Ճ) հացաբուլկեղենն ու խմորեղենն ա, բայց ասենք մի 60Կմ հեծանիվ քշելու ընթացքում կամ հետո ոչ միայն կարելի է, այլ գուցե պարտադիր է ուտել որպես արագ էներգիայի վերականգնման միջոց: Իսկ սրտային հիվանդություններից ու ճարպակալումից խուսափելու ամենահուսալի ձևը աչքիս կանոնավոր կերպով մարզվելն ա: Եթե ինչ-որ բան սխալ եմ ասում, խորհուրդ տվեք, դզեմ :Ճ


Կարծում եմ՝ լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում։
Ձվի մասին էլ ինչ լեգենդ ասես չկար։ Ձուն սպիտակուցի ամենաընտիր աղբյուրն ա։ Ես էլ եմ բավական հաճախ ուտում (շաբաթը երեք-չորս անգամ)։

----------

Տրիբուն (13.06.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

օքեյ

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես ձուն երևի ամեն օր եմ ուտում, ուտելուց էլ 3-4 հատ։
Իսկ որպես էներգիայի աղբյուր միշտ դիտարկել եմ քաղցրեղենը, աչքիս էդ սխալ ա։
Ասենք նախաճաշին աշխատում եմ քաղցր թեյը կամ գաթաներով, կամ ջեմ/մեղրով։ Էս ո՞նց ա։

Հ.Գ.
Էս մի ամիս հեծոս չկար, արդեն փորիս վրա տարբերություն զգացի։ Ամեն օր քշելուց էլ իջնելն եմ զգում։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

*Շինարար*, դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ հենց կոնկրետ յուղազրկված մթերքներ ուտելու հաշվին ես առողջ: Այ եթե ասես, որ առաջ յուղոտն էիր ուտում, քեզ լավ չէիր զգում, հետո կոնկրետ միայն դա փոխելով առողջացել ես, այդ դեպքում դա լուրջ փաստարկ կլինի: Բայց պրակտիկայում մարդիկ այդպես չեն անում: Միանգամից մի 10 բան փոխում են իրենց ապրելակերպի մեջ, դրանցից 8-ը կարող է ճիշտ լինի, բայց դե քանի որ սկսել են իրենց լավ զգալ, էն երկուսն էլ են սկսում ճիշտ համարել: Ի դեպ, healthy user bias-ը պրոբլեմ է որոշ հետազոտություններում: Ասենք, եթե տարիներ շարունակ մարդկանց գլուխը մտցնես, որ յուղոտը վատ է, արդյունքում ովքեր որ իրենց առողջությանը հետևում են, չեն ծխում, սպորտով են զբաղվում, կսկսեն անյուղ մթերքներ օգտագործել: Հետո էլ "գիտնականները" observational հետազոտություն են անցկացնում, ու պարզում, որ անյուղ մթերքներ օգտագործողները ավելի առողջ են:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (13.06.2017), Բարեկամ (13.06.2017), Նաիրուհի (13.06.2017), Տրիբուն (13.06.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Իմ ոչ կոմպետենտ կարծիքով, հարցը ոչ այնքան ինչ ուտելն է, այլ որքան։ 
Կալորիաների հաշվարկի, տուփերի վրա բաղադրիչներ կարդալու, առողջ ապրելակերպի մասին նյութեր պրպտելու ու դիետաների մշակման վրա ծախսվող ժամանակը կարող է ավելի օգտակար օգտագործվել. օրինակ գնալ վազելու կամ հեծանիվ քշելու։ Իսկ ուտել, իմ կարծիքով, կարելի է ամեն ինչից էլ, ինչ օրգանիզմիդ ախորժակը քաշում է (հավանաբար կոնկրետ քո օրգանիզմը դրա կարիքը ունենալով), պարզապես ուտել պետք է առհասարակ քիչ՝ առողջ լինելու համար։
ժամանակն իրոք ափսոս ա՝ մի կողմից, էդ սննդակարգին էդպես սևեռված հետևելն էլ մոլեռանդության կարող ա վերածվի։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.06.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մի բան մոռացա ասեմ. ներկայումս սնունդը էնքան ապականված ա քիմիայով, ներառյալ մրգերն ու բանջարեղենը, որ առողջ մնալու համար նորից քիչ ուտելն ա մնում, քիչ թունավորվելու համար, նույնիսկ առողջ համարվող ուտելիքները։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ ոչ կոմպետենտ կարծիքով, հարցը ոչ այնքան ինչ ուտելն է, այլ որքան։ 
> Կալորիաների հաշվարկի, տուփերի վրա բաղադրիչներ կարդալու, առողջ ապրելակերպի մասին նյութեր պրպտելու ու դիետաների մշակման վրա ծախսվող ժամանակը կարող է ավելի օգտակար օգտագործվել. օրինակ գնալ վազելու կամ հեծանիվ քշելու։ Իսկ ուտել, իմ կարծիքով, կարելի է ամեն ինչից էլ, ինչ օրգանիզմիդ ախորժակը քաշում է (հավանաբար կոնկրետ քո օրգանիզմը դրա կարիքը ունենալով), պարզապես ուտել պետք է առհասարակ քիչ՝ առողջ լինելու համար։
> ժամանակն իրոք ափսոս ա՝ մի կողմից, էդ սննդակարգին էդպես սևեռված հետևելն էլ մոլեռանդության կարող ա վերածվի։


Ես որ սկսեմ սաղ տուփերի վրա կարդալ, թե որի մեջ ինչքան ինչ ա պարունակում, հետո էլ հաշվել, թե որից ինչքան պիտի ուտեմ, որ շաքարս ու խոլեստերինս ինչքանի վրա պահեմ, նեռվերս նենց կքայքայվի, որ ինֆարկտից կմեռնեմ, դրա առողջը ո՞րն ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.06.2017), Նաիրուհի (13.06.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես որ սկսեմ սաղ տուփերի վրա կարդալ, թե որի մեջ ինչքան ինչ ա պարունակում, հետո էլ հաշվել, թե որից ինչքան պիտի ուտեմ, որ շաքարս ու խոլեստերինս ինչքանի վրա պահեմ, նեռվերս նենց կքայքայվի, որ ինֆարկտից կմեռնեմ, դրա առողջը ո՞րն ա։


դու բավականաչափ չես սիրում սեփական անձդ, Տրիբուն, ինքդ քո հանդեպ լրիվ անհույս ես  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ ոչ կոմպետենտ կարծիքով, հարցը ոչ այնքան ինչ ուտելն է, այլ որքան։ 
> Կալորիաների հաշվարկի, տուփերի վրա բաղադրիչներ կարդալու, առողջ ապրելակերպի մասին նյութեր պրպտելու ու դիետաների մշակման վրա ծախսվող ժամանակը կարող է ավելի օգտակար օգտագործվել. օրինակ գնալ վազելու կամ հեծանիվ քշելու։ Իսկ ուտել, իմ կարծիքով, կարելի է ամեն ինչից էլ, ինչ օրգանիզմիդ ախորժակը քաշում է (հավանաբար կոնկրետ քո օրգանիզմը դրա կարիքը ունենալով), պարզապես ուտել պետք է առհասարակ քիչ՝ առողջ լինելու համար։
> ժամանակն իրոք ափսոս ա՝ մի կողմից, էդ սննդակարգին էդպես սևեռված հետևելն էլ մոլեռանդության կարող ա վերածվի։


Բալանսավորված սնունդ գաղափարը հենց դրանից ա գալիս, որ ոչ թե պետք ա մի բան վերացնել ռացիոնից, այլ բալանսավորված ընդունել։ Ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց ա անյուղ կաթն ու պանիրը բալանսավորված, երբ բնության մեջ դրանք ուղղակի գոյություն չունեն, ու հատուկ տեխնոլոգիաներ ա պետք կիրառել յուղը հեռացնելու համար  :Jpit: 

Քիչ ուտելն էլ ա հարաբերական։ Ասենք, չափսերով մեծ մարդիկ (չաղությունը նկատի չունեմ, այլ էսպես կոչված թափով մարդիկ) ավելի շատ ուտելու կարիք ունեն, քան պուճուր-մուճուրները։ Ու պլյուս օրվա ակտիվությունից էլ կախված սննդի կարիքը տարբեր ա լինում։ Ես էն համոզման եմ, որ պետք ա ուտել էն, ինչ ուզում ես ու էնքան, ինչքան ուզում ես։ 

Ու մեկ էլ իմ օրգանիզմի համար կոնկրետ սոված մնալն ամենակատաստրոֆիկ բանն ա, որ կարա կատարվի (էլ միգրենի նոպա, էլ ստամոքսի ցավ, ինչ զըրթ մտքովդ անցնի, լինում ա): Դրա համար օրինակ վերջերս տոն օրով գործի էի։ Տարածքում ոչ մի բաց խանութ չկար, բացի 7-eleven-ից ու ՄակԴոնալդսից։ Ունեի երկու ընտրություն․ սոված մնալ կամ օգտվել մեկնումեկից։ Քանի որ 7-eleven-ի սնունդն ու սոված մնալը նույն ազդեցությունն են ունենում օրգանիզմիս վրա, գնացի ՄակԴոնալդս։ Հա, գիտեմ, որ անառողջ սնունդ ա, էս ա, էն ա, բայց դրանից իմ առոջությունը կատաստրոֆիկ հետևանքներ չկրեց։ Դեռ հակառակը՝ կանխեցի կոնկրետ էդ օրվա վատ ինքնազգացողությունս։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.06.2017), Տրիբուն (14.06.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

Ախր Բյուր ջան, Էդ միգրենն ու ստամոքսի ցավը առողջական լուրջ խնդիրներ են, հատկապես քո տարիքում, ու ասենք եթե դու նույն ինքնավստահությամբ շեյր ես անում սննդակարգի մասին քո համոզումները, ի՞նչ ասեմ ախպեր ուրեմն մի բան գիտես։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախր Բյուր ջան, Էդ միգրենն ու ստամոքսի ցավը առողջական լուրջ խնդիրներ են, հատկապես քո տարիքում, ու ասենք եթե դու նույն ինքնավստահությամբ շեյր ես անում սննդակարգի մասին քո համոզումները, ի՞նչ ասեմ ախպեր ուրեմն մի բան գիտես։


Լուրջ խնդիր չեն, դրանից չեն մեռնում։   :Smile:  Լուրջ են էնքանով, որ տվյալ օրվա պրոդուկտիվության վրա ազդում են։

----------


## Շինարար

> Լուրջ խնդիր չեն, դրանից չեն մեռնում։   Լուրջ են էնքանով, որ տվյալ օրվա պրոդուկտիվության վրա ազդում են։


Մի խոսքով ես ամեն դեպքում կշարունակեմ հետևել ստամոքսի խնդիրներ չունեցող մարդկանց խորհուրդներին, դուք ոնց գիտեք

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ախր Բյուր ջան, Էդ միգրենն ու ստամոքսի ցավը առողջական լուրջ խնդիրներ են, հատկապես քո տարիքում, ու ասենք եթե դու նույն ինքնավստահությամբ շեյր ես անում սննդակարգի մասին քո համոզումները, ի՞նչ ասեմ ախպեր ուրեմն մի բան գիտես։


Էդ դու ես համոզումներ շեյր անում, ինքը հոդվածներ է շեյր անում  :Smile:  Իսկ առողջական խնդիրներ ունենալու լիքը պատճառներ կարող են լինել, ու սննդակարգը դրանցից ընդամենը մեկն է: Գումարած դրան, եթե նույնիսկ գիտես քո օպտիմալ սսնդակարգը, դրան չհետևելու բազմաթիվ պատճառներ կարող են լինել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (13.06.2017), Աթեիստ (13.06.2017), Տրիբուն (14.06.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ դու ես համոզումներ շեյր անում, ինքը հոդվածներ է շեյր անում  Իսկ առողջական խնդիրներ ունենալու լիքը պատճառներ կարող են լինել, ու սննդակարգը դրանցից ընդամենը մեկն է: Գումարած դրան, եթե նույնիսկ գիտես քո օպտիմալ սսնդակարգը, դրան չհետևելու բազմաթիվ պատճառներ կարող են լինել:


Ես ուղղակի արձագանքեցի։ Մնացածը էլի եմ կրկնում դուք գիտեք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի խոսքով ես ամեն դեպքում կշարունակեմ հետևել ստամոքսի խնդիրներ չունեցող մարդկանց խորհուրդներին, դուք ոնց գիտեք


Շին ջան, ես ստամոքսի խնդիր չունեմ  :Smile:  Իմ ստամոքսը սկսում ա ցավել, երբ սոված եմ մնում։ Իսկ դա պայմանավորված ա լեղապարկի հեռացմամբ, որն անցյալ տարի եմ տարել, որն իր հերթին պայմանավորված էր ժառանգական գործոններով (իմ ցեղի սաղ կանայք ունեն էդ խնդրից՝ անկախ ապրելակերպից) ու տարիներ առաջ լիքը սոված մնալով։ Ասածս էն ա, որ երբեմն վատ սնունդ ընդունելն ավելի լավ ա, քան սոված մնալը։ 

Ու նաև ասածս էն ա, որ չկա առողջ սննդակարգի մի հստակ բանաձև։ Մի բանը մեկի մոտ կարա լավ աշխատի, մյուսի մոտ՝ վատ։ Դա պայմանավորված ա ժառանգական գործոններով, ընդհանուր ապրելակերպով և այլնով։ Երևի դու պատկերացում չունես, թե ինչքան շատ են էս կամ գենետիկ խնդիր ունեցող մարդիկ, որոնց սննդակարգը պիտի էս կամ էն կողմ գնա։ Օրինակ մի կոլեգա ունեմ, որին բանջարեղենն ա թունդ հակացուցված։ Ամեն անգամ բանջարեղեն օգտագործելուց հաջորդ օրն ինքը ոտի վրա չի կարում մնա։ Դե արի ու էդ մարդուն բուսակեր դարձրու։ Լակտոզ ինտոլերանտը կաթնամթերք չի կարում ընդունի՝ լինի դա բարձր, թե ցածր յուղայնությամբ։ Ընկուզեղենից ալերգիա ունեցողն ընկուզեղենն ա բացառում իրա ռացիոնից։ Ասածս էն ա, որ սխալ ա դնել, ինչ-որ մեկի խորհուրդներով կուրորեն առաջնորդվել։ Պետք ա գտնել էն, ինչն ամենալավն ա աշխատում տվյալ օրգանիզմի համար։

----------

Տրիբուն (14.06.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Ի դեպ, միգրենի մասին։ 
Ես ծնված օրից միգրեն ունեմ, ահավոր անհանգստացնում ա, ինչ բժշկի մոտ ասես չեմ գնացել, ոչ մի օգուտ։
Սպորտով զբաղվելը չի օգնում։
Ու նկատել էի, որ քաղցր ուտելուց հետո, մոտակա ժամերին գլխացավի սկսվելու հավանականությունը կտրուկ բարձրանում ա։

Մի տեղ կարդացել էի, որ միգրենը տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ, կարա լրիվ տարբեր պատճառներից սկսվի, ու էդ պատճառներից մեկն էլ սնունդն ա։ 
Մեկի մոտ կարա քաղցրից սկսվի, մյուսի մոտ ցիտրուսային համերից, սուրճից և այլն։ 
Ու որ ամենակարևորն ա, դա համարյա միշտ, տվյալ մարդու ամենասիրած ուտելիքն ա լինում, ու շատ հաճախ չեն էլ կասկածում թե գլխացավը կարա դրանից սկսվի։

Ես էլ անընդհատ դադարեցնում էի քաղցր ուտելը, մի քանի օր գլխացավերը անցնում էին, հետո նորից էին սկսվում, ես էլ մտածում էի, որ քաղցրը երևի իրականում կապ չունի, նորից սկսում էի ուտել։

30 տարի տառապելուց հետո, վերջը հանկարծ զգացի, որ գլխացավերը իրականում ոչ թե քաղցրից, այլ յուղոտ ուտելիքից, կամ սպիտակ հացից հետո են սկսվում։ 
Էդ իմ ամենասիրած բաներն են։ 
Օր չկար, որ հացի վրա քսած կարագ չուտեի։ Ու քանի որ դա միշտ իմ կերակրացանկի անբաժան մասն էր եղել, չէի էլ կասկածում, որ դրանցից կարա գլխացավ սկսվի։

Հիմա ոչ սպիտակ հաց եմ ուտում, ոչ յուղոտ ուտելիք, ոչ քաղցրավենիք։ Գլխացավերս համարյա անցել են։

Բոլոր միգրեն ունեցողներին խորհուրդ. հիշեք ձեր ամենասիելի ուտելիքը որն ամեն օր ուտում եք, աշխատեք մի քանի օր չուտել, եթե տարբերություն զգաք՝ ընդհանրապես հրաժարվեք դրանից։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, միգրենի մասին։ 
> Ես ծնված օրից միգրեն ունեմ, ահավոր անհանգստացնում ա, ինչ բժշկի մոտ ասես չեմ գնացել, ոչ մի օգուտ։
> Սպորտով զբաղվելը չի օգնում։
> Ու նկատել էի, որ քաղցր ուտելուց հետո, մոտակա ժամերին գլխացավի սկսվելու հավանականությունը կտրուկ բարձրանում ա։
> 
> Մի տեղ կարդացել էի, որ միգրենը տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ, կարա լրիվ տարբեր պատճառներից սկսվի, ու էդ պատճառներից մեկն էլ սնունդն ա։ 
> Մեկի մոտ կարա քաղցրից սկսվի, մյուսի մոտ ցիտրուսային համերից, սուրճից և այլն։ 
> Ու որ ամենակարևորն ա, դա համարյա միշտ, տվյալ մարդու ամենասիրած ուտելիքն ա լինում, ու շատ հաճախ չեն էլ կասկածում թե գլխացավը կարա դրանից սկսվի։
> 
> ...


Արէա ջան, ես իմը շատ կոնկրետ գտել եմ։ Միգրենը երկու բանից ա լինում․ երկար ժամանակ սոված մնալուց (կամ եթե էդ սովածությունը փորձում եմ դատարկ կալորիաներով լցնել) ու մեկ էլ կարմիր գինուց։ Արդյունքում՝ առաջ եթե շաբաթը մեկ կամ ամիսը մեկ-երկու անգամ էի ունենում միգրեն, հիմա տարին մեկ կամ կլինի, կամ չի լինի, էն էլ եթե լինում ա, արդեն նախապես գիտեմ, որ լինելու ա, որովհետև կա՛մ կարմիր գինի եմ խմում, կա՛մ երկար սոված եմ մնում։ 
Բարեբախտաբար, էդպիսի սիրած ուտելիք չունեմ, որից ամեն օր կուզենամ ուտել։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բալանսավորված սնունդ գաղափարը հենց դրանից ա գալիս, որ ոչ թե պետք ա մի բան վերացնել ռացիոնից, այլ բալանսավորված ընդունել։ Ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց ա անյուղ կաթն ու պանիրը բալանսավորված, երբ բնության մեջ դրանք ուղղակի գոյություն չունեն, ու հատուկ տեխնոլոգիաներ ա պետք կիրառել յուղը հեռացնելու համար 
> 
> Քիչ ուտելն էլ ա հարաբերական։ Ասենք, չափսերով մեծ մարդիկ (չաղությունը նկատի չունեմ, այլ էսպես կոչված թափով մարդիկ) ավելի շատ ուտելու կարիք ունեն, քան պուճուր-մուճուրները։ Ու պլյուս օրվա ակտիվությունից էլ կախված սննդի կարիքը տարբեր ա լինում։ Ես էն համոզման եմ, որ պետք ա ուտել էն, ինչ ուզում ես ու էնքան, ինչքան ուզում ես։ 
> 
> Ու մեկ էլ իմ օրգանիզմի համար կոնկրետ սոված մնալն ամենակատաստրոֆիկ բանն ա, որ կարա կատարվի (էլ միգրենի նոպա, էլ ստամոքսի ցավ, ինչ զըրթ մտքովդ անցնի, լինում ա): Դրա համար օրինակ վերջերս տոն օրով գործի էի։ Տարածքում ոչ մի բաց խանութ չկար, բացի 7-eleven-ից ու ՄակԴոնալդսից։ Ունեի երկու ընտրություն․ սոված մնալ կամ օգտվել մեկնումեկից։ Քանի որ 7-eleven-ի սնունդն ու սոված մնալը նույն ազդեցությունն են ունենում օրգանիզմիս վրա, գնացի ՄակԴոնալդս։ Հա, գիտեմ, որ անառողջ սնունդ ա, էս ա, էն ա, բայց դրանից իմ առոջությունը կատաստրոֆիկ հետևանքներ չկրեց։ Դեռ հակառակը՝ կանխեցի կոնկրետ էդ օրվա վատ ինքնազգացողությունս։



Բյուր, քիչ ուտել չի նշանակում սոված մնալ։ Ու մի հայտնի անեկդոտ կա, կարծեմ էլի էմ գրել, կամ ոչ էստեղ․
- Պարզվում է մեր ընդունած սննդի  քսան տոկոսը բավական է մեզ ապրեցնելու համար։
- Իսկ ինչի՞ համար է մնացած ութսուն տոկոսը։
- Բժիշկներին ապրեցնելու համար։

Զեն բուդդիզմն էլ իր կողմից, ճիշտ ապրելակերպի սկզբունքների մեջ ասում է․ սեղանից վեր կաց դեռ մի քիչ սոված։

Դե հայտնի է, որ սնունդ ընդունելուց որոշ ժամանակ հետո է մեզ "տեղ հասնում", որ արդեն կշտացել ենք։ Չգիտակցելով դա՝ ուտում ենք ավելի շատ, քան պետք է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քիչ ուտել չի նշանակում սոված մնալ։ Ու մի հայտնի անեկդոտ կա, կարծեմ էլի էմ գրել, կամ ոչ էստեղ․
> - Պարզվում է մեր ընդունած սննդի  քսան տոկոսը բավական է մեզ ապրեցնելու համար։
> - Իսկ ինչի՞ համար է մնացած ութսուն տոկոսը։
> - Բժիշկներին ապրեցնելու համար։
> 
> Զեն բուդդիզմն էլ իր կողմից, ճիշտ ապրելակերպի սկզբունքների մեջ ասում է․ սեղանից վեր կաց դեռ մի քիչ սոված։
> 
> Դե հայտնի է, որ սնունդ ընդունելուց որոշ ժամանակ հետո է մեզ "տեղ հասնում", որ արդեն կշտացել ենք։ Չգիտակցելով դա՝ ուտում ենք ավելի շատ, քան պետք է։


Չես կարա ասես։ Ես մի պահ զուտ հետաքրքրության համար հաշվարկել էի, թե իմ օրգանիզմին ինչքան սնունդ ա պետք, ինչքան եմ շարժվում ու ինչքան ու ինչ եմ ուտում։ Հետաքրքիր էր, որ ամեն օր շատ քիչ էր պահանջից շատ կամ քիչ։ Ամեն հասուն մարդ ինքն իր նորման շատ լավ գիտի։ Ու ասենք ես չեմ կարա երկու մետր բոյ ունեցող բասկետբոլիստից պահանջեմ, որ էնքան ուտի, ինչքան ես եմ ուտում։ 
Էդ ուշ տեղ հասնելու հետ կապված էլ ասեմ, որ դա զուտ արագ ու դանդաղ ուտելով ա պայմանավորված։ Նորմալ տեմպով ուտելու դեպքում ընդունում ես էնքան սնունդ, ինչքան քեզ պետք ա։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չես կարա ասես։ Ես մի պահ զուտ հետաքրքրության համար հաշվարկել էի, թե իմ օրգանիզմին ինչքան սնունդ ա պետք, ինչքան եմ շարժվում ու ինչքան ու ինչ եմ ուտում։ Հետաքրքիր էր, որ ամեն օր շատ քիչ էր պահանջից շատ կամ քիչ։ Ամեն հասուն մարդ ինքն իր նորման շատ լավ գիտի։ Ու ասենք ես չեմ կարա երկու մետր բոյ ունեցող բասկետբոլիստից պահանջեմ, որ էնքան ուտի, ինչքան ես եմ ուտում։ 
> Էդ ուշ տեղ հասնելու հետ կապված էլ ասեմ, որ դա զուտ արագ ու դանդաղ ուտելով ա պայմանավորված։ Նորմալ տեմպով ուտելու դեպքում ընդունում ես էնքան սնունդ, ինչքան քեզ պետք ա։


Բայց երբ ասում եմ "քիչ", ինչից ենթադրեցիր, որ էդ քիչը ինչ-որ կոնկրետ քանակություն ա՝ բոլորի համար նույնը։ Բնականաբար նկատի ունեի ամեն մեկին իր ռացիոնի համեմատ։ Կարծեմ գաղտնիք չի, որ շատ մարդիկ ուտում են պարզապես շատ, որովհետև հաճույք են ստանում սննդի համից և ուզում են էդ հաճույքից շատ ու երկար ստանալ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց երբ ասում եմ "քիչ", ինչից ենթադրեցիր, որ էս քիչը ինչ-որ կոնկրետ քանակություն ա՝ բոլորի համար նույնը։ Բնականաբար նկատի ունեի ամեն մեկին իր ռացիոնի համեմատ։


Դե եսի՞մ։ Ուղղակի քիչը շատ հարաբերական ա։ Անգամ երկրից երկիր ա տարբեր։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե եսի՞մ։ Ուղղակի քիչը շատ հարաբերական ա։ Անգամ երկրից երկիր ա տարբեր։


Է հա, հենց հարաբերական ա․ նշանակում ա "պակաս ինչ-որ բանից", է չեղա՞վ հարաբերական։ Չգիտեմ ինչու էիր բացարձակ հասկացել։

----------

